# military monark 3rd time around



## militarymonark




----------



## militarymonark

this time the color is Italian olive drab, fenders are going to be deep, and the stencils are going to be painted. Im working on the fenders and frame tomorrow


----------



## sam

solid color or will you do acent color too?


----------



## militarymonark

well yeah a satin or flat white for the rear fender and some gold pinstriping on the tank and fenders


----------



## Dope54

single spring monark fork! very kool!


----------



## militarymonark

yeah I thought that was pretty cool and kinda hard to find. I finished stripping the frame and onto the fenders tonight, I have a dent to get out of the fenders and I need to find some filler for a large dent in the frame or where someone smacked it with a hammer not sure what happened there, I bought the bike like 8 years ago


----------



## Dope54

the single spring was mostly on rockets and super twins right?


----------



## rustyspoke66

Thats lookin pretty sweet, can't wait to see it done. What are you going with for tires?


----------



## militarymonark

im actually going with whitewalls and its because it gives that traditional hotrod look which I really like aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand I didn't really have any other nice black walls. Im working on the fenders right now, have them almost stripped and then I'll work on getting a few dents out and replace the fender struts with nice ones.


----------



## militarymonark

thats the only ones i've seen them on


----------



## JLarkin

Looking good.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes

this thing is gonna be badass


----------



## militarymonark

im really looking forward to see this done, I just painted the deep fenders although I did notice that the frame Im using doesn't match up with the rack im using but I found a solution, the braces are too short on the rack and I found an extension on another rack of mine that has the same braces made by wald which is kinda funny so I have some work to do. where the front fender has the rocket emblem im going to replace it with either a F86 Sabre or a p51 mustang, i think i might have to buy another chainguard the one that was originally on it is really beat so we'll see.


----------



## militarymonark

pinstriped the frenders today, I used red instead of gold 1) to give that traditional hotrod look and 2) that was all I had lol but totally looks rad Im stoked I can't wait to put it together


----------



## militarymonark

i cant find my sd card so no pictures


----------



## militarymonark

found them, my son decided to put the sd cards in the cd drive


----------



## militarymonark

i plan on putting another stripe above those not as thick though


----------



## militarymonark




----------



## militarymonark

definitely looks better put partially together


----------



## kyle

verrrrry cooll...cooler than mine...  I want to do work on mine but don't know where to start..what'd you think?


----------



## twowheelfan

I don't know how you feel about mixing brands, but murray made a chainguard that is an airplane shape that might,graphically,fit your motif maybe a little too hotrod and not so military. Also, didn't monark have zeppelin shaped guards in the late thirties /early forties?


----------



## militarymonark

mounted the tank and put a stripe on it, Now its ready for lettering, im just thinking of an application process that wont get overspray everywhere.


----------



## militarymonark

stenciling is done!!!


----------



## basementchoppers

Looks great, but I think a white star on the front of the tank would finish it off..... right under "corps".


----------



## militarymonark

not sure what else is going on the tank either the 9th airforce badge, 366th fighter group badge, or a pin up


----------



## militarymonark

I was thinking a star would look better, i photo-chopped the 9th af logo and a pinup but none worked so I was thinking the start would finish it off. I did mount the chainring and rode it today, it rides pretty good little squeaky but I can work that out. Here it is so far just looking for a straight chainguard.


----------



## militarymonark

some Ideas


----------



## PCHiggin

The sharks teeth rules!


----------



## chitown

The teeth do indeed rule! It would be nice to have both on there. (the star to show your colors & the teeth to show you mean business) Maybe put the star front and center on the front fender? and/or the 9th af logo on the rear fender facing the back?


----------

